# packing material for fume scrubber



## bigpagoda (Jul 8, 2016)

Good evening,
I need advice on what to use for packing material in the fume scrubber I am making. Ebay has limited options. (porcelin berl saddles or glass/lime beads) I think I need about 4 gallons to fill the columns. Where should I look to find some. Also how do I determine what size/shape the packing should be. 
any advice would be appreciated.
bigpagoda


----------



## Lou (Jul 8, 2016)

This is what we use:

http://www.lantecp.com


----------



## upcyclist (Jul 12, 2016)

For a home refiner scale, how about activated charcoal? I get loose/bulk charcoal for my fillable aquarium filters--might that work? Small size (2-3mm IIRC) would give good surface area...


----------



## 4metals (Jul 12, 2016)

Upcycle,

Carbon is useful as a secondary filter after the packing and mist eliminators but for packing you need materials of high surface area which will provide a solution / air interface for the neutralization of the fume to take place while the solution film can be constantly replenished. 

The carbon you describe has the surface area but the ease of access in the micro pores of the carbon will not lend itself to solution replenishment required in a scrubbed airflow.


----------



## nickvc (Jul 13, 2016)

I seem to remember mention been made of using plastic pipe or bottles cut into rings as a cheap and acceptable alternative as this will give a much larger surface area for the scrubber solution to work over.
It means cutting it down yourself but it's cheap.


----------



## Noxx (Jul 16, 2016)

How much does small glass tubes usually run for ?

I had quotations all around the place for 15x15mm tubes...


----------



## Alentia (Sep 3, 2016)

I have some extra high coverage professional scrubber packing, not very expensive. How many c.f. you need. I can ship.


----------



## IdahoMole (Sep 7, 2016)

I started building my scrubber this week. I am going to search the local second hand stores for plastic hair curlers to use as packing material. Should be cheap and provide plenty of surface area.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Sep 8, 2016)

The smallest diameter pipe cut into short 1/4" lengths will work good. the smaller pipe the more surfce area you will have.


----------



## autumnwillow (Sep 12, 2016)

Bioballs / scrap chopped down pvc/ppr pipes will do.


----------



## Golddigger1214 (Sep 26, 2020)

Can someone post a picture of what the inside of their scrubber looks like, or draw a diagram of how I should place small diameter cut up pvc piping or whatever else people use that is effective. If I do a Google search I will be there for hours. Lol thanks!


----------

